# Signs of pregnant mice!!??



## Emilieg7 (Jun 6, 2016)

I recently posted about a miss-sexed male with my females.
He's was put in another cage as soon as I realised, but now this could leave me with 5 possible pregnant mice!!!

I would just like to be prepared to know the signs.
I know obviously them getting bigger, but any behavioural signs or anything in the early stages?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

There isn't much really to tell in the early stages, in the last week or so they can usually look more uncomfortable, lie outside the nest more splayed out or build up the nest more, drink a bit more. But some mice you will not notice any signs.


----------

